# Lizards In Alcohol.



## motleycarrie (Feb 8, 2007)

my partners parents have just got back from spain and told me they saw these bottles of alcohol with lizards inside !

read this  

In Chinese medicine and folklore the lizard, and there are several species–the one I am familiar with is gecko Linnaeus--is endowed with heat energy or qi which can transform a simple liquid into a powerful elixir capable of restoring health and preventing disease. The ancient Chinese counterpart to Viagra, this Linnaeus is frequently administered to men to restore their virility. Not for men only, persons of both sexes can benefit from this liquor which is also used to ward off colds, protect the lungs and kidneys and even prevent asthma. 

Also known as Tokay in some regions of China and geije in Chinese, these lizards are sold and popular in snake shops in Hong Kong and Taipei, alive or pickled. This reptilian fellow is also commonly found in herbal pharmacies throughout China. Most often, they are dried then powdered for use in making pills, powders or medicinal wines. Here in the United States, the powdered form is most readily available, and according to at least one Chinese pharmacopoeia, three to six grams should be a sufficient dosage. For those who are purists, preferring the live animal to the powdered type, Andy Cheng, owner of C&C laundromat in Bayside, Queens provides us with the following recipe: 

To prepare lizard liquor you will need:

2 live lizards
1 liter bottle of 75+ proof alcohol 


These animals must be live because only live lizards will impart qi. Also, you must use two lizards at a minimum per bottle; more if you can catch them. The reason the alcohol must be more than seventy-five proof is for the proper alchemy to take place. 

To make this liquor, drop the lizards into the alcohol. Secure the bottle with a cork or a top that screws and can be tightly shut and store it in a cool, dark place. The basement will do. For how long? Well, the longer it is stored, the more potent it becomes. How much to ingest? Drink two ounces nightly. You should begin to see results after only a couple of weeks. When the bottle is halfway empty, top it up. It is not necessary to constantly make a new batch. 

Lizards, Andy says, are hard to come by in China and even harder to catch. That being the case, he advises that many people substitute newborn mice for them. In the countryside of Shanghai, where he is from, it is common practice to round up these rodents when they are newborn and their eyes still closed. if their eyes are open, he says they believe that the qi cannot be captured. The recipe for mouse elixir is the same as that for the lizard variety, four or five mice generally used per liter, This alcoholic variety is believed to have the same properties. Andy advises that this recipe is preferred because mice are abundant in rural areas of China. One word of caution, however, do not drink the lizard elixir at the same time as the mouse liquor or it will act like a poison and may kill you. 

No time to catch lizards or mice? Sandi, Andy Cheng's daughter and a second generation Chinese-American, acknowledges that today's modern Chinese and Chinese Americans are relying more and more on vitamins and minerals and modern pharmaceuticals. So, if mice and lizards are not your thing, visit the nearest health food store. And remember, one day when you least expect it, you may be offered a shot of a potent reptilian juice as Helen Rich and her companion were as detailed in the Three Cultures, One Restaurant article in this issue. Accept it graciously knowing that you are being treated as the most honored of guests.


----------



## motleycarrie (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Bella (Mar 17, 2007)

dunno about anyone else but to me that is sick and cruel and horrible and I can't believe things like that go on.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yep thats officially disgusting weird foreigners


----------



## motleycarrie (Feb 8, 2007)

they were going to buy one to show me,
but they decided against it, and im glad..
i wouldve taken them out and gave them a burial service lol (

at least they died drunk, but URGHHH animal cruelty!!!
xx


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

probably tastes disgusting aswell.. But there is a lot of stuff like this that goes on abroad.. it is horrible but not a lot we can do about it.. 
Owen


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

awww thats nasty.... Thats made me real sad seeing that picture.. Poor little lizards.


----------



## motleycarrie (Feb 8, 2007)

true...
i plan to find the chinese people who do this and put them in a water dragons water bowl full of watery poo and let all the lizards laugh.


----------



## motleycarrie (Feb 8, 2007)

emski said:


> awww thats nasty.... Thats made me real sad seeing that picture.. Poor little lizards.


horrible isn't it 
sorry i don't know i shouldve posted the pic.
remove it if it's too sad mods, i just thought i'd share my disgust with this forum.

xx


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

I have seen documentrys on the strange medicines they use in china, they had all sorts of lovely reptiles and animals caged up, ready to be made into some stupid love potion or remedy have they not heard of lemonsip!! I suppose someone invented all of that s***t back in the ages but ffs it is 2007 and even tho china/japan have all of the technology they still think this sort of witch craft crap protects you from evil spirits or will stop you having a colds!!! its complete madness i swear!!:blahblah:


----------



## motleycarrie (Feb 8, 2007)

well this is to prevent disease etc..
surely you're more likely to pick up salmonella from this LOL!
x


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

There are some crazy people out there, thats all i can say :lol2:


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

id love a tokay no wonder those poor guys have got a bad attitude they probably know whats in store for them,trouble is they dont have them as pets over there......also they think its ok to eat dogs/cats so what can you do


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

thats horrible, its bad enough that they put it in the alc but when they are still alive????  poor lizards! makes me sick how people can do this!


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

i was reading this last night, completly not with it :lol2: Dident realise this was in spain!!! thats awful... But then saying that, when i went out there and saw the way they keept there animals it does not surprise me.. Such a shame


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Haha they really are messed up*


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

when i went to tenerife i had a few shots of this strong alcohol that had lizards at the bottom it tasted crap but it got me well drunk lol.


----------

